# Those w/ Hashimotos - HELP



## stdb1992 (Aug 18, 2011)

About four months ago, my doctor diagnosed me with Hashimotos. Thyroid disease runs in my family but no one can seem to help me with my questions.

My doctor said she's just going to wait until my thyroid "burns" out. Never gave me any medicine other than a low dose of anxiety meds, that I never asked for -- and feel like they do nothing for me. And she told me to look up Hashimotos on the internet. Took me four months to look it up, because I thought she gave me all of the information I needed (she IS a doctor), then I decided my pain was too much and decided to look up this disease.

I want to know if what I feel like I'm going through is due to my Hashimotos. My doctor is completely useless. Hoping someone can give me some info and advice.

The worst pain I have is my muscles. Every muscle in my body hurts, some more than others... sometimes it's just my knees... sometimes, it's everything, or maybe my arm. I'm in excruciating pain constantly. Why is this? Anything I can do?

I also feel completely CRAZY sometimes. Out of whack. My fiance tells me I'm not who I used to be, yet I can't help it. I can't help getting upset, or yelling -- it just HAPPENS. Hashimotos? Or just nuts? Seriously.

I can't sleep, either. I am utterly exhausted, no matter what. I work my butt off all week, and still wake up at 6 in the morning on the weekends. That was never how it used to be.

There are so many other "symptoms". Having trouble swallowing here and there. Very sore throat for a couple of days.

I would also like to know if there is ANYTHING my doctor really can do, yet she's not doing it for me? I can't live like this anymore. I'm only 19.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarah- welcome!!

Um... you need to find a new doctor!! I am in Maine, too, and had problems with my original doctor. Please PM me and I can tell you all about the research I have done on docs around here and my own struggles with Hashimoto's. I am only 27. I totally know what you mean. I was about to give up this spring when my doc said, well, you're probably stressed, but let's do a blood test.

A BIG HUGE YES to all of your questions- my muscles hurt like crazy (until I started my current med). YES YES YES.

Going crazy?? YES. Even given anti-d's by my doc- YES, for 10 years. Still have good and bad days (was only diagnosed in June, so still working on the meds).

SLEEP- YES that is my biggest current problem. Exhausted but can't sleep. My current doc thinks it has to do with adrenal fatigue.

Do you have your lab numbers? If you don't YOU SHOULD CALL YOUR DOCTOR AND GET THEM!! I know in ME they don't just send them to you, so make sure you call and have the office send them. Make sure you get the lab ranges as well (it makes it easier to help you).

Please send me a message and I will help you out as much as I can! I have been burned by too many doctors and constantly told it was all in my head, so I would like to help as many people possible so they don't end up with the same problems I have. Even though it doesn't seem like it now, you have been given a gift- you can battle this before it gets too far or before you are older and have many other side issues from it. You just need to find a better doctor.

Check out this website (from a clinic in ME)

http://www.womentowomen.com/healthtopics_hypothyroidism.aspx

Also these about Hashimotos:
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/hypothyroidism/a/hashivshypo.htm
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/endocrinology/a/antibodies.htm


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

I wish I could help - my diagnosis is also Hashimoto's but, I swear, I do not understand what's going on with me either. My doctor has never mentioned "burning out", I don't know what that means other than I *THINK* I've read somewhere that this condition sometimes/always (?) occurs when one's thyroid is maybe hypothyroid BUT can also switch into a hyperthyroid mode as the thyroid is failing. None of that probably makes any sense but my doctor did recently say Hashimoto's can mean both hypothyroid and hyperthyroid. I'm new to this, too. Can you tell? I was told I have a Hashimoto's antibody???

I've been dealing with it for 2 years this month - or maybe it reached the point where something finally showed up on a blood test. I, personally, believe I've been dealing with thyroid issues for years.

I went through a period when my upper arm muscles became so weak I could barely use my arms. Then I went for several months with pain in my calf muscles. I don't know for sure what caused the pain but when I stopped taking the blood pressure medicine and beta blocker I'd been given, the pain totally subsided. Recently I was switched to a blood pressure medicine that also helps with heart rate and palpitations and I have not had anymore muscle pain and weakness.

I, too, am having trouble swallowing. I have multiple nodules but I honestly don't know if they're causing the problem or not since my EN&T doctor thinks that may be related to acid reflux.

I also have a sore throat, I get hoarse very quickly when speaking.

I don't ordinarily sleep well but that's always been a problem.

Emotionally, like you, most of the time I don't feel like I know who I am anymore. I've always been the most passive person - now anything and everything upsets me and I know I've been rude to family members and that makes me feel even worse. I've heard of "mood swings" - this summer I KNOW what that means! I'm very unhappy with myself.

My guess is you really do need a different doctor. I walked out on my first endocrinologist after she very flippantly said that listening to me explain my symptoms was "depressing her". It took another six months but I finally found a doctor I truly do like and I'm going to have my thyroid removed in September.

I cannot imagine a physician telling someone to look anything up on the Internet. Wow! If I were you, I might use the Internet to find endocrinologists in your area OR start talking to anyone you know who can recommend a better doctor. Lots of times you'll find Physician Referral websites in your city that will also have patient remarks. I don't think you have to have an endocrinologist but that's the route I took after my internist casually told me "some women enjoy being a little hyperthyroid." I don't think so!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

First off, I agree... time for a new doc ASAP. It can't happen soon enough. What your doc has suggested is completely irresponsible and not good for your health in any way, shape, or form. Waiting for this to so-called "burn out" is not the way to go about things. Shame on her.

Second off, you are not losing your marbles. It's very easy to think that and start doubting yourself, though. I just went through this myself as well. Everything you described are textbook thyroid problems. The muscle and joint aches, anxiety/depression/emotional states, irritability, sleeping problems, lump in throat or swallowing problems, fatigue, trouble concentrating or focusing, dry skin, hair falling out, cold or hot temp sensitivity, etc. The list goes on and on, and you may have some, all, or other signs & symptoms. Every individual is different.

The anxiety meds don't work because _that's not addressing the problem_. If anything, it might mask it a bit and give you some temporary relief, but it's not going to fix things and properly deal with your medical issues. Can you specify how this doctor diagnosed you with Hashimoto's? If you can post specific blood test results (and ranges) that would be a HUGE help.

Your doc should not be leaving you blowing in the wind to just deal with this yourself or look things up on the 'net. If it is true that you have Hashimoto's and she accurately diagnosed you (maybe, maybe not), then you should be on some sort of levothyroxine thyroid medication. (FYI - brand names like Synthroid and Levoxyl are going to be more consistent and potent than generics. You will need to insist that the RX be filled as a brand-name with no substitutions by the pharmacy.)

Run, don't walk, to a new doctor! Trust me, once you start taking proper medication you will be feeling like your old self. The road to get there can be a little rocky, with two steps forward and one step back at times, but you WILL get there!

:anim_32:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stdb1992 said:


> About four months ago, my doctor diagnosed me with Hashimotos. Thyroid disease runs in my family but no one can seem to help me with my questions.
> 
> My doctor said she's just going to wait until my thyroid "burns" out. Never gave me any medicine other than a low dose of anxiety meds, that I never asked for -- and feel like they do nothing for me. And she told me to look up Hashimotos on the internet. Took me four months to look it up, because I thought she gave me all of the information I needed (she IS a doctor), then I decided my pain was too much and decided to look up this disease.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your troubles!! And thanks for joining!










First and foremost, may I suggest that you change doctors forthwith? To leave you dangling like this is unconscionable.

You could have cancer. There is no point in my beating around the bush because then I would not be helping you.

Please read.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

And what criteria was used to determine that you have Hashimoto's?
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter8/8-frame.htm

Did she run antibodies' tests, do a sonogram or ultra-sound? Do you have any recent test results and ranges that you can post here? We need the ranges and different labs use different ranges.

You can have terrible muscle pain with untreated thyroid disease.

Since I am not personally sure you are hyper or hypo; I am posting both of these for you to read.

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/


----------

